# registering domains



## Perseus (Jun 19, 2004)

I would like to register a domain, and I am unfamiliar with the process. Who do I go to? How much does it cost? I know how to FTP, but I have just never registered a domain for myself.


----------



## mdnky (Jun 19, 2004)

There's a bunch of registars out ther, so the option is yours.  I'd suggest staying with a main-line one, as most of the others are just resellers for one of them and their customer service and general service can be a hassle sometimes.

http://www.netsol.com
http://www.register.com
http://www.godaddy.com

The first is the largest and the main registar, Network Solutions.  They're around $20 to $25 a year if you only register on a year to year basis.  They give discounts on multiple year registers.

Second is Register.com, but I'm not a big fan of them.  Their service has been less than reliable if you have a problem.  They also tend to be expensive.

The third is Go Daddy.  They are the cheapest of the three, usually around $8 a year.  Not sure about their service since we've never had to call them for anything.  I'd probably suggest using this one.


----------



## arkayn (Jun 19, 2004)

I registered my site through Yahoo, I pay $8 a month for the hosting and that included my name.


----------



## mr. k (Jun 19, 2004)

I used dotster.com, it looked great and if you do a google search for dotster hosting cupon or something you can get five dollars off fifteen, making it a reasonably priced host which looks much less cheap then godaddy.com


----------



## TommyWillB (Jun 20, 2004)

Registering a domain does not actually acomplish much... The assumption would be that you actually what to USE (host) that domain name. So registration is only the first part.

Most of the companies listed above will do everything, but it is valuable for you to first have an idea of what "everything" is.

The chain of events to get "everything" going is somthing like this:
1) Register/secure the domain
2) Decide where this name will point to... i.e. a hosting provider or your always-on home computer.
3) Find out the static IP address of the machine that will be yourdomain.com
4) figure out a way to get DNS Hosting... that's the thing that will poing yourdomain.com to the IP address in step 3
5) Now that your domain name is pointing to the right palce... what are you going to host there? A web site? An FTP site? Your own email SMTP server?

I've broken this all out because most registrars or hosting facilities will offer to do all of these individual things for you... each with a small cost.

If you do anything, make sure you don't let your hosting facility register the domain name in THEIR companies name... If you do that you'll have a big battle if/when you want to move to another hosting company.



...I hope I did not just confuse you more...


----------



## arkayn (Jun 20, 2004)

Looking at a who-is on my site shows that I am the listed owner and yahoo is the host.


----------



## TommyWillB (Jun 20, 2004)

arkayn said:
			
		

> Looking at a who-is on my site shows that I am the listed owner and yahoo is the host.


Yep... that's what you want to see.

BTW, WHOIS can be a serious privacy issue if it shows your home address... If it does work with your registrar to display something like  PO Box instead.


----------



## arkayn (Jun 20, 2004)

The address listed is my old one, I am no longer living there.


----------



## mdnky (Jun 21, 2004)

arkayn, it's still a privacy and security concern.  With basic info like that people can really screw you over...identity theft is a big problem right now.  Having some basic info on a person is the first step in the process, especially history on where a person has lived, purchases made, mortgages, etc..  Some of that stuff is public record by the way and quite easy to access.

I could get your current address in a matter of seconds by referencing your old address and name to the USPS NCOA database (encompasses families, individuals, or businesses).  All it takes to get on there is you having mail being sent to your current address in your name.

If someone did that, they could then raid your trash for receipts, account numbers, etc..  With everything they had collected, it probably wouldn't be too hard to open accounts in your name or do other nasty things.  It's happening to people every day at an alarming rate now.


----------



## andehlu (Jun 21, 2004)

I use a service called domainguru.com. Its is simply the most amazing domain regging co. I have ever used. I even consolidated ALL my work domians under them. They have online tools which help you set the dns records or use thier name servers to split MX and A records all online. Good service....you should check them out.


----------



## twister (Jun 21, 2004)

I used registerfly.com to register domains.  $9.99 a year and ICDSoft.com to host my site.  $5 month.


----------

